# The Fastest Soundaktor Removal



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I just removed my "Fancy Noise Maker" in about 4 mins. In the Beetle you do not have to remove the windshield wipers. It's fast. I don't know if this is common knowledge because I always read you have to remove the wipers to get to it. All you have to do is remove the passenger side rain guard. In the gti's it's on the right, but the beetle, it's on the left. 

I'd be more than happy to do a full write up on how it's done, but there's a ton of those already. 




2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Its nice how much room there is to take it out right? Write ups always help people. I don't think there is one for this yet. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

I got mine out pretty quick too, but did get a nasty cut in the process.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Enough for me to fully remove it. I've got some quick pictures. It makes the car EXTREMELY quiet. 

Here's a quick write-up! If you have any questions/none of this makes sense, PM me. 

1. Remove the rubber across the rain guard. 

2. Remove the two clips. One in the middle and one on the far passenger side. You reach the underside and pull straight forward. They come out pretty easily. (There are three total, but you don't have to remove the one on the far right.)

3. Slowly work the left side of the rain guard loose. It's clipped in under the windshield. A gentle shake will un-clip it and it can be turned then removed. (It takes just a small amount of turning to remove. AND the far left has a tube that holds down the washer lines. Just pull it out from the rain guard. )










4. Just to the left of the wiper, there it is! I removed the whole thing because I could not figure out how to unplug it. 

(Here it is already unplugged.)










5. Remove or leave it in. Up to you. To unplug it, you pull the tab on the backside, then press to release. - I had to remove it to see how it worked. You may have to as well because the tab is in the underside. It pulls out, then you press what just pulled to release. 

6. If you want to remove the whole thing, it's one nut. Super easy. Once it's unplugged, you can put it back in or throw it in a drawer. 










7. You just put it back together the way it came off. ****Take note that the rain guard has a clip that runs across the bottom of the windshield.*** that will help you line it up and a couple of taps will have everything snug again. 






2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> I got mine out pretty quick too, but did get a nasty cut in the process.


 Was it the on the underside while removing it? I found the backside of something really sharp and almost got cut. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

So this is nothing like the noise pipe delete? was this in place of noise pipe or do we still have a noise pipe?


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Nevermind I googled it. Interesting! A speaker to play fake engine sounds. Lol! I might have to remove this. Thanks for the tips everyone!!


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Is this only on the turbo cars? If there is one on the 2.5 I'm certainly going to take it out!


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Beets said:


> Is this only on the turbo cars? If there is one on the 2.5 I'm certainly going to take it out!


 Looks like just in turbo beetle, GLI, and GTI. 

"Volkswagen previously used a resonator tube similar to the Mustang’s in its GTI but has switched to what it calls a “Soundaktor.” This system is like the M5’s, in that an audio file is stored on the car’s computer and then played during certain throttle applications. Unlike the more selective M5 setup, VW’s broadcasts all the noise from under the hood through a dedicated speaker located near the engine’s throttle body. Soundaktor speakers are currently making noise in the GTI, GLI, and Beetle Turbo."


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

I had no idea the Beetle had this in it.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I'm waiting for someone to hack into that file and play it over their stereo or upload it so I can make it my ringtone. :laugh:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

eunos94 said:


> I'm waiting for someone to hack into that file and play it over their stereo or upload it so I can make it my ringtone. :laugh:


LOL - I want someone to hack into to introduce obviously artificial sounds... space ship, some guy making motor sounds with his mouth, a sport bike, or even a HD


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> LOL - I want someone to hack into to introduce obviously artificial sounds... space ship, some guy making motor sounds with his mouth, a sport bike, or even a HD


The Jetson's flying car sound, or Flintstones feet pattering would be amazing. Or just to play the theme from Top Gun at maximum volume everywhere you drive...


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

How bout make it sound like a "built 460 with open headers" just to see the looks you get!


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

WOW, I hate fake things.

Well the other day, I had a date and we drove my B to a good Mexican Restaurant. We were there for hours, anyway, when we left, traffic was heavy. I got to the light, and kicked the turbo in to get away from the traffic behind me, 

Well, I though I laid a 1/4 mile of rubber on the road, it even smelled like burnt rubber when I kick those turbos in, and all it was the idiot next to me letting out a big fart. Well, just goes to show you,

you cant believe everything you hear.. going to disconnect mine.


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

Babie said:


> WOW, I hate fake things.


Right, like big boobs!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea I might have to do this tonight.


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

Do you think the Beetle TDI has this? I wish I never learned of this


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

MelindaJBZ said:


> Do you think the Beetle TDI has this? I wish I never learned of this


I checked ETKA, the only Beetles that got them where the 2.0T's.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> I checked ETKA, the only Beetles that got them where the 2.0T's.


I ordered a new one today, to replace that fake sounding one. They have about 3 new ones now.

1. Part number 938830-SEW sewing machine sound
2. Part number 938830-JET jet engine sound.
3. Part number 938830-FART, so when you step on it, everyone gets out of your way. Has has an option 
Smellaktor, which is part number 938839-BO.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> I ordered a new one today, to replace that fake sounding one. They have about 3 new ones now.
> 
> 1. Part number 938830-SEW sewing machine sound
> 2. Part number 938830-JET jet engine sound.
> ...


From the looks of your list, it doesn't look like they any longer offer the one that sounds
like a WWII half-track vehicle. Was told if you drive by a mental hospital with it at 'full blast',
everyone in the hospital comes running out of the place as if a bomb hit the place.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

How kewl would it be if you could make it sound like a stock 1600 air-cooled engine


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> I just removed my "Fancy Noise Maker" in about 4 mins. In the Beetle you do not have to remove the windshield wipers. It's fast. I don't know if this is common knowledge because I always read you have to remove the wipers to get to it. All you have to do is remove the passenger side rain guard. In the gti's it's on the right, but the beetle, it's on the left.


MANY thanks for the tip - I didn't realize there was an artificial noise maker and now I've removed it, the TB is much quieter on a cold start and seems to be quieter in normal driving around town.

I love this forum - I'm learning new things every day!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Your welcome! The next project will be a quick and easy install of a short shifter. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, huge difference in noise coming from the front of the car. A+!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the write up! Just unplugged mine and zip tied the harness down so it wouldn't rattle or anything.

I'll see if I notice any difference tomorrow on the ride to work


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

After installing a Carbonio Stage II the engine sounded pretty noisy and 'rough' on a cold start. Disconnecting this noise maker seems to have significantly reduced the cold-start noise in the cabin, and in noticeably quieter during normal driving. 

Even my wife noticed the car as being quieter on the cold-start, and she's normally oblivious to car-related issues


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, 5 minuets to a better sounding car!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Hmmm I kind of like the sound although I haven't turned 200 miles yet it'll probably get annoying. I want mine to make the same sound that's made with a comb and a piece of paper.


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

since i have the tdi. Can I put this fake sound back in? I'm curious what it sounds like. Is it just for the people inside the car or is it a noise maker for outside the cabin?


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

It uses a vibration that is in the cowl and pumps sound into the interior. With it unplugged the car sounds much more natural.


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

lame


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

camptroll said:


> lame


 Oh like you didn't put the clothes pin and baseball card on the back of your huffy in order to sound like a dirt bike.


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

ahahahahahahahaha bwaaaaahahahah


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

i just took mine off. really if anybody can make this do a different noise that would be tight.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

It cleans the sound up really nice. It will sound even better with a down pipe. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

It's unreal how quiet the motor is now. Even with the new exhaust I would still be able to hear the motor but exhaust is all you hear after disconnecting it. :thumbup:


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

my car is super slow now that i took it off what, gives


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Did you maybe disconnect your turbocharger by accident?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

its in limp mode


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

camptroll said:


> my car is super slow now that i took it off what, gives


becaz u have a slow car to begin with wahaha


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

PooLeArMor said:


> becaz u have a slow car to begin with wahaha



:laugh:


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

PooLeArMor said:


> becaz u have a slow car to begin with wahaha


Sound's like you found a new way to fail.

I took mine off when I put the car on springs. Removing this completely removed an annoying rattle that I had in the dash.


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

So has anybody had issues with warranty? I hear this is tied to the ECU and warranty claims could be voided because of it's disconnection. Any value to that? thanks.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Too hilarious! I had the noise pipe on my Fahrenheit Jetta and took that off, now this. What a waste of resources! I only saw two clips but didn't take the tray all the way off - just reached under. Thanks for tip; found it while trying to find what engine code I have (no window or trunk sticker)


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I cannot believe I waited more than a year to do this, wow what a difference this makes... I have a convertible and have always been impressed with how quite the car is with the roof up, with this thing disabled I am now even more impressed. Thank you to the OP for this, only took 5 minutes worst part was the cold, also it's easier if you activate your windshield wipers and stop them when the are at the top of windshield, makes reinstalling the rain guard way easier.:thumbup:


----------



## ilmattius (Jun 25, 2012)

*is this thing (still) on?*



turbokirby said:


> I cannot believe I waited more than a year to do this, wow what a difference this makes... I have a convertible and have always been impressed with how quite the car is with the roof up, with this thing disabled I am now even more impressed. Thank you to the OP for this, only took 5 minutes worst part was the cold, also it's easier if you activate your windshield wipers and stop them when the are at the top of windshield, makes reinstalling the rain guard way easier.:thumbup:


Curious to know if this would be lurking under the hood of my 2018 Dune?? Anybody know??


----------

